# PETROL AND DIESEL PRICES TO GO UP



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh come on, you can't complain about the fuel prices in Dubai. Unbelieveable! I was in Dubai from 96 to 98 I couldn't believe how LOW the price of fuel was. In fact, after paying so much in the UK, finding fuel so CHEAP seemed criminal. I used to fill my car from absolute empty for the UK equivalent of six POUNDS. When in the UK it cost me just over 3 times that to fill a much SMALLER tank!!!


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

why other GCC do have cheaper petrol than UAE, it is because we don't have enough refinery. So petroleum distribution company imports petrol and if oil prices high then imported petrol is high too....


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

petrol prices will increase again "1AED extra" in next November


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry XREX but am not convinced about what u've said.

The UAE produce about 2.4 million barrels a day. Let's say the average was 55$ this year so (365)(55)(2,400,000)= 41,810,000,000 = $41.8 billon.

The UAE government doesnt even consume .1% of the oil for itself. Lets say that the goverment lose by buying gas from other countries. In the same time it still benift from selling oil to other countries. Either ways the petroleum distribution companies are owned by the same government which benift from high oil prices.

Bottom line we are being cheated by our govermnet.

If they want smussuw to change his mind they should start giving the locals a 30% energy allowance of the basic salary.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

This is phase one of price increases, the next round will see it going up by 20% next year


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

20% increase this november juiced.

Al bayan newspaper said that and in the end of the year the prices will be placed according to the international prices.

Al Ittihad Co-op has increased most of its products. They always say that they fight the increase. Yea right!!!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

We all knew this day was coming.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

smussuw said:


> 20% increase this november juiced.
> 
> Al bayan newspaper said that and in the end of the year the prices will be placed according to the international prices.
> 
> Al Ittihad Co-op has increased most of its products. They always say that they fight the increase. Yea right!!!!


I never knew the next increase we would that soon :runaway: Everything else is else is going to go up as well like it or not, I feel sorry for the lower classes, imagine how pissed off they must be now, first rent increases, now this!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

smussuw said:


> 20% increase this november juiced.
> 
> Al bayan newspaper said that and in the end of the year the prices will be placed according to the international prices.
> 
> Al Ittihad Co-op has increased most of its products. They always say that they fight the increase. Yea right!!!!



What are the current international rates?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think it's about 11 dirhams maybe for the gallon?

Nothing is offcial about what al abayan have said so we arent really sure.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

The best way for people to get salary increases would be to strike, but a lot of people are too scared of getting fired so they just dont bother.


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

smussuw said:


> Sorry XREX but am not convinced about what u've said.
> 
> The UAE produce about 2.4 million barrels a day. Let's say the average was 55$ this year so (365)(55)(2,400,000)= 41,810,000,000 = $41.8 billon.
> 
> ...


This is just what I heard... I agree with you "we are being cheated by our government"

More than a year petroleum distribution companies saying they are losing 4AED per gallon when prices of a barrel was nearly $33. Now a barrel is $68 and they still saying losing 4AED per gallon


----------



## Rcd (Nov 5, 2004)

1.50 € / l in Finland :cheers:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Adnoc says that it will *NOT* increase the gas prices in the future in anyway.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I keep wandering why they don't start using "liters" as measurement. Even the British don't use the gallon anymore. 

I Gallon (UK) = 4.54609 liter, which means 1 liter: 6.75 : 4.54609 = 1.48 Dhs.

They can do the conversion and fix the price to 1.5 Dhs/l and everyone will be "happy".


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

today was the first day ever i have payed more than 100aed for fueling up


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

AltinD said:


> I keep wandering why they don't start using "liters" as measurement. Even the British don't use the gallon anymore.
> 
> I Gallon (UK) = 4.54609 liter, which means 1 liter: 6.75 : 4.54609 = 1.48 Dhs.
> 
> They can do the conversion and fix the price to 1.5 Dhs/l and everyone will be "happy".


Or they can divide the number by three and it will be 0.5 for the liter and then *I*'ll be happy.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

wow D-L you had to pay 23 euros or sth. 
we pay .. mhm about 80 €


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Now, after the increase, I pay 80 AED for a full tank, use to pay just 60 before. However I have a "small" tank, just around 60 liters.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i used to pay 70 to fill now 90'ish , its crazy man, and if it reaches 11 dirhams a gallon, i am gonna sell my car and get a freaking honda bike, this is crazy


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think that is the point :lol:


----------

